# Fischreiher abschrecken



## Ulipet (8. Juni 2010)

Hallo Zusammen, wir haben einen großen Naturgartenteich.
Nun haben wir leider einen __ Fischreiher in den letzten Tagen zwei mal gesichtet... und auch verscheucht.

Gibt es eine funktionierende Möglichkeit den Fischreiher zu verschrecken?
Windrad..., Vogelscheuche... etc?

Über einen Tipp sind wir dankbar!

Gruß
Uli


----------



## Majaberlin (8. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Fischreiher abschrecken*

Dazu gibt es hier schon einen Sammelthread ... da wirst du sicher einiges finden!

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/12903


----------



## Christine (8. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Fischreiher abschrecken*

Hallo Uli,

Maja hat den Link ja schon gesetzt! Bitte lies dort weiter.


----------

